# He seems so "happy"



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

Been a little over a week since H moved out. Most of u may know he has still been trying to be intimate with me. I have been denying home and somedays he plays sad about it and other days he tries to make me feel guilty for not wanting him. We are getting along better now that he is out, but I don't know. He just seems most of the time to be fine being alone. Is he? Or is it an act?


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

There's no way of knowing for sure, without getting his opinion. He just may truly be happier, unfortunately.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> If he was happy being alone.
> 
> He wouldn't be bothering you.
> 
> ...



:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

And keep making it clear.


----------

